# Which Orlando Resorts Have Lazy Rivers?



## Retiresoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Planning an October 2015 Multi-family vacation (3 2bdr units) Have done some research, and know that Orange Lake and Bonnet Creek have lazy rivers BUT : OLC charges for tubes and Bonnet is Wyndam and I just don't see any availability. Any other resorts with lazy rivers OR EXCEPTIONAL water park like pools? What's my chance of getting 3 units at Bonnet Creek using RCI exchange request?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 1, 2014)

Timeshare resorts that have a _Lazy River_ other than Wyndham Bonnet Creek:
Wyndham Reunion Resort has 3Br units with 3 baths!
Marriott Lakeshore Reserve 

Cynthia T.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 1, 2014)

*Resorts*

and Regal Palms.

Stephen


----------



## JPD (Dec 1, 2014)

Orange lakes resort, they have a new names but not sure what it is. Also, last time I was there, you had to rent the tubes, you could not use your own.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 1, 2014)

*Our favorite Lazy River - Orange Lake Resort River Island  - RCI 8881*

*
Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Orange Lake Resort River Island * 

Route 192W 8505 Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway Kissimmee  FL  34747

River Island features a tropical water park that offers a 12-acre pool complex with lazy river, waterfall, waterslides, bars, eateries, and shops. Guests have access to all four resort villages featuring seven pools, a 1,200 foot long lazy river, and an 80-acre lake with beach and watersports. 
Plus seven restaurants, two mini golf courses, four golf courses,  fitness centers, basketball, tennis, racquetball courts, and so much more.

_View our - Tug - Orange Lake - River Island - Review - June 2007 _


----------



## Retiresoon (Dec 5, 2014)

*Thanks for Ideas*

Thanks for responses. We called RCI and because we stayed at HICV North Village in 2013, they say we are ineligible for the entire resort in 2015 because of the 1 in 3 rule.  We went ahead and placed a search for Wyndham Reunion and Bonnet Creek, but I'm not too optimistic we'll be able to get all the weeks we need there. May have to pay for a Disney water park instead. Again, thanks.


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 5, 2014)

A couple other options:
HIVC Cape Canaveral is an hour out of Orlando and has a very nice water park.  This us often available on RCI.
 Blue green Fountains in Orlando doesn't have a lazy river but has water slides, splash area, and large pool.  Also often available on RCI.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 6, 2014)

Did I miss something?  We can no longer stay at the Orange Lake/Holiday Inn Group in Orlando in a different village?  Wow, if that is true, I will not be able to stay there either. We stayed in the East Village in 2013.  I was under the impression that the other villages were not included in the one in three year policy since each village has a different RCI number.  I am also an owner at the now Holiday Inn-Desert Club in Vegas.  Does this still count us out from staying in a Holiday Inn Group resort at Orange Lake?

Btw, we just returned from Marriott Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando two days ago.  They have a wonderful lazy river.  When staying there, you also have access to the JW Marriott which is on the same property.  The lazy river at the JWM is even larger and more beautiful.


----------



## mrlajoie (Dec 15, 2014)

A little more information on Orange Lake Resort and the fees to use the tubes, etc.  Your best option is to get their FUN PASS which allows up to 8 people to use tubes and play unlimited miniature golf, etc.  It might be worth it if you go back!


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 19, 2014)

Believe it or not, this exists:
http://orlandolazyriver.com/

Also, DVC BCV claims to have a lazy river, but it's really just a pool arguably shaped like a river.

 DVC also has two water parks with lazy rivers which you can go to both for ~$100 water park annual pass (less for children/renewals).


----------



## Mel (Jan 3, 2015)

Hajjah, you are probably OK.  Yes, the 4 resorts codes are still one resort, they are divided for reservation purposes, and due to multiple HOA groups.  The one in 3 rule applies to the resort as a whole - and be happy it's 1 in 3, it used to be 1 in 4.

However, as an owner at another Holiday Inn resort, you are probably exempt from the 1 in 3 rule.  I would call member services and ask directly.  The point of the 1 in 3 rule, as well as the rules restricting owners at other area resorts from exchanging in are common at most of the Orlando resorts, and are meant to keep people from buying elsewhere from using the resort as if it were their home resort.  If you want to visit a particular resort every year, buy at that resort.  When exchange fees were under $100, it was more cost effective to purchase a resort with lower fees, and exchange in on a regular basis.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 5, 2015)

Melinda, you are right.  I finally had a chance to call RCI today.  Since I am a points owner at Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Desert Club Resort, Las Vegas, I am able to check into either of the OLCC villages.  This is a plus for me.  I was also advised that week owners is a little different.  Oh well.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 10, 2015)

hajjah said:


> Did I miss something?  We can no longer stay at the Orange Lake/Holiday Inn Group in Orlando in a different village?  Wow, if that is true, I will not be able to stay there either. We stayed in the East Village in 2013.  I was under the impression that the other villages were not included in the one in three year policy since each village has a different RCI number.  I am also an owner at the now Holiday Inn-Desert Club in Vegas.  Does this still count us out from staying in a Holiday Inn Group resort at Orange Lake?
> 
> Btw, we just returned from Marriott Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando two days ago.  They have a wonderful lazy river.  When staying there, you also have access to the JW Marriott which is on the same property.  The lazy river at the JWM is even larger and more beautiful.



Since you now own HICV you can stay in any resort without regard to the one-in-four or three rule. Just reserve through HIVC. The rule is an RCI rule, so you can avoid this by going directly through HICV. At least this is what I believe to be true. I will be at Orange Lake later this month and I will confirm if there is any info different. 

OH, I see you already found the answer!
sandy


----------



## hajjah (Jan 10, 2015)

Sandy, I never joined the HICV.  I book all of my units via RCI.  Am I missing out on something?


----------

